# Remote Code for Samsung LE40R88BD



## HEADshr1nker (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

I've tried all the Samsung codes found on these threads and still have not been able to set-up my Tivo remote to control my Samsung LE40R88BD TV.

Does anyone have any other suggestions or advice on buying a different remote that will control both devices?

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Try this thread for a start...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450248


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I would recommend you use the code search cycle method to find a compatible code:


1. Cover the front perspex window on the TiVo with a book or something similar, so the TiVo doesn't receive any signals from the remote control and power off when you enter the programming sequence in step 2.

2. Hold down the TiVo and TV POWER buttons simultaneously until the red light on the remote control remains on.

3. Enter code 0999, after you enter the code, the red light will flash three times and then remain on.

4. Press CHANNEL UP once every two seconds (This will test hundreds of codes, one by one).

IMPORTANT: Do not go any faster than this or you may skip over a code that works.

5. If you press CHANNEL UP and your TV turns off, press ENTER to select the code. 

6. Press the TV POWER button to test the code. If your TV turns on, you have successfully programmed the remote.

If you cycle through all the codes, the red LED will go off, indicating that you have tried all the codes. If this happens, or if you selected a code but the TV does not respond to the test, try again, to make sure you did not skip over your code by going too fast.


----------

